# Here we go!



## lean_n_76er (May 29, 2002)

Just thought I'd start this finally.  Haven't been keeping track of much lately just going through the motions.  So, I'll  describe my program in this one and start next week.  The trainer here at work set this up for me.  It's a tempo program, most are a 4-0-1.  Which means, 4 second negitive, 0 hold and 1 second up.  It's a pain to explain, so if anyone knows how to better explain, please do.  It's also based on a 1 rep max.

Mondays - Chest/shoulders/tris
Flat bench - 4 sets/ 1- 65% (10 reps)/ 2 - 75% (8 reps)/ 3 - 80% (6 reps)/ 4 - 65% (10 reps)
Incline DB - 4 sets (10 reps)/1 - 65%/ 2 - 70% / 3 - 75%/ 4 - 65%
DB fly - 4 sets (10 reps)/1-4 all 65%

Shoulders - BB Press - 4 sets/ 1- 65% (10 reps)/ 2 - 75% (8 reps)/ 3 - 80% (6 reps)/ 4 - 65% (10 reps)

Upright rows - 4 sets (10 reps)/1-4 all 65%
Lateral raises - 4 sets (10 reps)/1-4 all 65%
Reverse flys - 4 sets (10 reps)/1-4 all 65%
The upright, lateral and reverse and all superset together (example - rows/raises/flys - break - repeat)

Tri - (superset) - 4 sets (10 reps)/1-4 all 65%  of pressdowns/reverse grip pressdowns/overhead extensions (w/rope)

Jeeze this takes a lot of brain power to figure out.  I'll write more later.


----------



## lean_n_76er (May 30, 2002)

Ok, I'm back to finish.  

Wednesdays - Back and Bicep
Back - Wide Grip Pulldown - 4 sets (10, 8, 6, 10)@(65%/75%/80%/65%) Tempo 4-1-1

Seated Row (machine?) - 4 sets (10, 8, 6, 10)@(65%/75%/80%/65%) Tempo 3-1-1

DB Row superset w/ close grip pulldowns (10's at 65%) Tempo - 3-1-1

Bicep - Curl (machine) - 4 sets (10, 8, 6, 10)@(65%/75%/80%/65%) Tempo 4-0-1

BB curl superset w/ hammer curl - 4 sets (10's at 65%) 

Thursday - Legs
Leg Press - 4 sets (10, 8, 6, 10)@(65%/75%/80%/65%) Tempo 4-0-1

Squatts - 4 sets (10, 8, 6, 10)@(65%/75%/80%/65%) Tempo 4-0-1

Lying Curl - 4 sets (10, 8, 6, 10)@(65%/75%/80%/65%) Tempo 4-1-1

Leg Extension superset w/ Leg Curl - 4 sets (10's at 65%) 

Calf Raises - Seated superset w/ standing 

What 'cha think?


----------



## lina (May 30, 2002)

Hi Lean76! 

Looks like an awesome program!

What are your stats?

I take it from your name that you're lean and want to add mass? Great that you have a trainer there to help you.  The tempo lifting sounds interesting.


----------



## lean_n_76er (May 30, 2002)

Incredible!  You're the first person to figure it out!  And thanks for looking at my program.  Unfortunately, I'm not that proud of my stats or the weight that I push.  Someone wise (eggs) once told me it doesn't matter, but it can be a little embarasing campared to everyone else.  I'll give you what I know.

Height - 6'4"
Weight - 215
Neck - 16.5
Chest - 44
Waist - 34/36
Calves - 15
Arms - 14.5
Thighs - 23
B/F - guessing around 16-18% (got to loose the "tire")

I thought that I should clarify this.  Lina was the first to mention it in a thread.  Don't want to label anyone!  LOL!


----------



## lina (May 30, 2002)

Great stats! You don't sound too lean! Don't be so hard on yourself!  Oh yes, let me do another guess, hehe, born in 1976? How was that one? Nah?


----------



## lean_n_76er (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Great stats! You don't sound too lean! Don't be so hard on yourself!  Oh yes, let me do another guess, hehe, born in 1976? How was that one? Nah?



Lean enough!  To thin but, there isn't much I can do about that.  You can only add so much to a tooth-pick!  LOL  As far as the 76, that's my height in inches.  Sorry to burst your "intuition bubble", BTW I was born in 68.  Thanks.


----------



## lina (May 30, 2002)

Aw shucks!  

Can't win 'm all!


----------



## lean_n_76er (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Aw shucks!
> 
> Can't win 'm all!



How bout an "A" for effort!


----------



## lina (Jun 3, 2002)

How is it going? Wohooo!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 3, 2002)

A little late, but real good!  Had a good weekend and a good work out today.  Did the chest, shoulders and tris today.  Just having a problem adding weight to the bench.  I add weight to my whole chest routine, but can't seem to add any more.  I'm gaining mass (little) and having a hard time improving the strength.  I just don't get it.  Very frustrating!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 3, 2002)

Just did some reading in the training forum.  Am I overtraining/to many sets on chest day?  Will overtraining really stunt growth?  Should I just drop a set and see how it goes, and for how long?  HELP people!


----------



## kuso (Jun 3, 2002)

Hey there bud, how`s it going?

How many sets including warm up do you do for bench...and how many reps per set?

Micko1 posted something, and I think DP did too about NOT repping out to failure on the earlier sets but just doing a couple reps each set...kinda reversing the pyramid. The idea being not to waste too much energy before getting to to main set.

First warm up with very light wieght for 6 or so reps, second with about 50% of the weight you want to lift finally for 3 or 4 reps, then load it on and blast away. You should notice that you will either be able to ad a bit more weight to it, or at least add a few reps to weight you are stuck on now, which is only a step away from bumping it up next time


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 3, 2002)

Thanks Kuso.  
1st set  - warm up about 50%
2nd set - 10 reps (65% - 1 rep max)
3rd set - 8 reps (75%)
4th set - 6 reps (80%)
5th set - 10 reps (65%)


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 5, 2002)

Back - Wide Grip Pulldown - 4 sets (10, 8, 6, 10)@(65%/75%/80%/65%) Tempo 4-1-1 

Seated Row (machine?) - 4 sets (10, 8, 6, 10)@(65%/75%/80%/65%) Tempo 3-1-1 

DB Row superset w/ close grip pulldowns (10's at 65%) Tempo - 3-1-1 

Bicep - BB 4 sets (10's)@(65%/75%/80%/65%) Tempo 4-0-1 

Machine curl superset w/ hammer curl - 4 sets (10's at 65%) 

Upped the weight on everything today.  Not much, but enough that it was really noticable.  Really felt it in the back tonight.  Never really have sore bi's anymore.  Need to change that!


----------



## lina (Jun 6, 2002)

What you eating these days to bulk up?  You said you were eating carbs in my journal, so I thought I'd come in and take a peek.

Hey, I was thinkin' if you bulked up and gained some mass, you'd better change your name right?  J/K!  

...will it be bulk_76?
...or hulk_76?
...lean_no more_76?

hehe, I'm having fun can you see?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> What you eating these days to bulk up?  You said you were eating carbs in my journal, so I thought I'd come in and take a peek.
> 
> Hey, I was thinkin' if you bulked up and gained some mass, you'd better change your name right?  J/K!
> ...



Umm, well, I haven't given that much thought.  I suppose I could leave the name the same.  Lean could be taken as "less fat" right?  I'll have to sleep on that one.  As far as the diet goes, that is another story.  I'm sure that a lot of people would scream at what I eat.  I'll post that later.  Never really thought that much about what I eat until I read your journal.  Lots of effort go into healthy eating.  Hmmm, have to take time to do that too.  Thanks for stoppin by!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 6, 2002)

Diet - today (began 6/6/02)
16 oz of water
Protein w/milk
Cereal - 2 cups of Special K w/ berries in milk
8 oz of OJ
12 oz of coffee

Went out to dinner - 
Lots of water, no drinks
app - calamari - no dippin sauce
main - 16 oz NY strip - hickory seasoning w/baked potato
slice of bread w/ marge

No dessert - coffee w/Baileys

At work - drink at least 1 gal of water 

PB&J sandwich 
Banana

Can of tuna

Protein drink w/ water

Healthy Choice Chicken - 2 oz on 2 slices of bread
Granola bar
6oz of apple sauce

Deli ham - 2oz on 2 slices of bread
Yogurt
canned pears - 4 oz

Protein drink before bed


----------



## lina (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey Lean76!!!

How goes it? Your diet is not bad!!! Don't be so hard on yourself! I see protein! Keep it up!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 11, 2002)

Well, blew off the leg routine on Friday, just not enough time in a day sometimes!  And while I was at it, it was a cheat weekend for the diet too!  Sometimes you just got to say "fuk it!"  Really didn't cheat that much, just didn't maintain the supps.  But, I suppose that beer on Saturday (watching the fight) didn't help much either!  On the other hand, I did go back on Monday and complete Mondays sets.  I also actually did cardio!  Whooo!  My fiance bought me a Polar Heart Watch, these things are so cool!  I'll just do cardio just to play with the watch!  

Changed the routine a little bit on Monday.  Reversed the reps on my flat bench.  Instead of doing 10, 8, 6 and 10, I did 6, 8, 10 and 6.  Not much improvement though.  I think I'll drop the last set for a few weeks and see how it goes.  I brought up my DB incline press and my DB flys.  I'm still having a problem with the flat bench (thus the dropping the last set).  Oh yah, I forgot I also added shruggs to the routine.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 12, 2002)

This is from last night (Tuesday) but I wanted to add this real quick.  I did cardio again last night.  Just 1/2 hour, but that's good enough for now.  5 min warm-up and a 5 min cool off, so obviously that's 20 min at 135 BPM roughly.  With the Polar watch, it automatically averages your cals burned, time in target heart range and total time exercising.  It does other stuff too, but I haven't figured that out yet.  LOL!  Oh well, all for now, I'll be back later to put todays routine in.


----------



## lina (Jun 12, 2002)

Oooooo-Oooooo!!! A Polar watch, a new toy! I think I read somewhere that you got it from your fiancee?  Good idea!!! I wondered about those gadgets... are they worth it?  I once was running on the threadie behind someone that had one and was wearing it during his workout on the bike.  It was cool to see his watch to be synchronized with the bike monitor!  

What do you do for work that you love soooo much?

And when is the wedding!!?? Congrats!!!  Let's get this bod ready for THE DAY!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 12, 2002)

Hey Lina - thanks for stoppin by again.  The Polar watch is definately worth it!  It beeps when you go below your target heart range, and it averages all the data plus some other stuff I've yet to figure out.  Oooh, the other cool thing is if there isn't a clock around, you hold the watch close the the chest strap and the watch lights up and displays the time.  I know, men and their toys!  
Thanks for the congrats!  As far as the wedding goes it's this September 28th.  So I've got 3 and 1/2 months to whip this body into "low fat" shape!  Almost everything is done now.  Just the little stuff left, that and go through the guest list a few more times.  Let the fun begin!
As for work, I'm a Security Supervisor for a world wide corp.  It does have it's advantages.  I love the hours and my fiance works basically the same shift.  So it works out real well for us (sleeping and the home life).


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 12, 2002)

Gawd I love back day!  Started with a 5 min warm up, then on to the wide grip pull-downs.

Wide Grip pull downs - 4 sets / Tempo - 4-1-2 / 10-8-6-10 reps
Seated Rows - 4 sets / Tempo - 4-1-2 / 10-8-6-10 reps
Super-Set - Close Grip pull-downs w/ DB rows - 3 sets / Tempo - 3-1-1 / 10 reps

On to Bicep
Super-Set - BB curls w/ concentration curls - 3 sets / Tempo - 3-1-1 / reps 10
Then the trainer says, "hey, you ever do 21's?"  I say "no".  So she takes me through a set.  WOW!  Complete burn!  Awesome work out today!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 17, 2002)

Didn't get a chance to get to the gym on Friday, so I did what I could at home on Saturday.  Leg day...

Squatts - 4 sets - tempo 4-0-1 - 10/8/6/10 reps -  increased weight by 10 lbs on each set except for the last I returned to the begining weight

Superset extensions with curls - 3 sets - tempo 3-0-1 - 10 reps each set


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 17, 2002)

Chest, shoulders and tris today.  Changed the routine a little again today, did 4 sets, on the flat bench, of 6 at a slightly heavier weight.  Felt a little better by the end.  Just as fatigued, but didn't feel like I was over doing it.  On the Incline DB, did 3 sets of 6 again at a heavier weight.  Same on the DB flys.  Good chest sets all together, thinking of alternating the incline and decline for a change.

Shoulders didn't change the sets or reps, did increase the weight though.  Changed my form a little on each of the exercises, seems to make a big difference (straightened out my back and kept my wrists more upright).  Increased my weight on upright rows, the others remained the same.  

Triceps again didn't change the reps or the sets, just increased the weight.

I think I'm going to keep the reps at 6 for flat bench, and change the reps on my back routine as well as for squatts.  Everything else remains the same.

Also did cardio tonight.  Did 35 min instead of 30.  Going to try to do cardio on the days that I train.  On the off days, just seems like I don't have enough time to squeeze it in.


----------



## lina (Jun 18, 2002)

Hooray  on increasing your weights on the shoulders, triceps and upright rows! Feels good when you do that right?  I sometimes do 6 reps too and go heavy.  In fact, today is one of those days!  

Your cardio plan sounds good! 

Have a good sleep!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks Lina, hope to get good sleep!  Hope you slept well too!  And Thanks for stoppin by!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 19, 2002)

Back and bis today!  I'll say it again!  Gawd I love this day!  

Changed things up a little. 
Wide Grip pull downs - 4 sets/6 reps/tempo - 4-1-1
Seated Rows - 4 sets/6 reps/ tempo - 4-1-1
Went heavier on the weight and less on the reps
Super set DB rows w/ close grip pull downs - 3 sets/10 reps/tempo - 3-0-1

Bis - Super set BB curls w/ concentration curls and topped it off w/ a set of 21's.  Went heavy on the BB (6 reps) and stuck to 10 reps on the concentrations.  Felt a little better with a combination of the heavier weight with a lighter set to follow.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 19, 2002)

Diet today (so far) - I work nights so that explains the weird schedule ie breakfast than dinner and so forth

16 oz of water
Protein shake
2 cups of berry Special K w/ milk (1%)
12 oz of coffee

Neither of us wanted to cook tonight so it was canned dinner

Dinty Moore Beef Stew (I know not the best thing)
12 oz milk
lemmon square (home made)

Work will consist of:

Meal 1- 32 oz of water (from the time I get in) w/ a can of tuna and maybe a granola bar

Meal 2 - Sandwich (2 slices of bread w/ 4 oz of Healthy choice Chicken), granola bar and 4oz of apple sauce

Meal 3 - Protein shake

Meal 4 - Sandwich (2 slices of bread w/ 4 oz of deli Fat free ham) and an apple

Meal 5 - Sandwich (2 slice of bread w/ 4 oz of Healthy Choice Turkey), 6oz of yogurt and 1/2 can of pears

Then I go work out and do 1 more protein shake before bed.  That's pretty much my M-F diet w/ the exception of dinner.

Oh yah, I almost forgot.  Before and during meals, I'm drinking water (1 and a half gal a day total)


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 20, 2002)

What are your specific goals lean?


----------



## lina (Jun 20, 2002)

Dinty Moore Beef Stew??? Sorry, that just makes me think of dog food!  ... what's that doing in your house anyway? J/K 

You are eating a whole lot of bread at work!  I know it must be convenient but is it whole grain at least?  w8 will probably comment on specifics of your menu...

w8, I think his goal is to bulk up and look smashin' for his wedding in Sept....lean will probably give more specific goals when he wakes up..


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 20, 2002)

Okay, if you're trying to add LBM, here's goes....



> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Diet today (so far) - I work nights so that explains the weird schedule ie breakfast than dinner and so forth
> 
> 16 oz of water
> ...


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

w8......very important point.....he`s trying to lean out a bit for his wedding too....Sept!!!!!!

Oh....and he said he wants an ass kicking


----------



## lina (Jun 20, 2002)

w8: isn't she the best? Helpful, caring and sweet!  You da Angel of Nutrition!!

Not my journal here, but just my comment 

OK, this pms got me all gushy too!!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> w8......very important point.....he`s trying to lean out a bit for his wedding too....Sept!!!!!!
> 
> Oh....and he said he wants an ass kicking



Then he'll have to cut the sugar in order to gain lean mass while dropping fat. ..........I can kick ass


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 20, 2002)

Right now I would just like to keep the muscle that I have gained, and loose as much BF as possible.  Like that isn't everyone's goal?  Really, I just need to drop the BF within reason.  I stopped doing cardio for a while to but on weight, but most of it seems to have gathered around my waist.  I printed up a posting regarding diet and protein/carbs and have read that, I also did some research here and have changed my mind about doing cardio on training days.  I'm going to do cardio on Fridays, Sundays and Tuesdays.  I recently started my cardio again and am currently doing 30 min 3 times a week.  BUT, I know that I need help on my diet.  The hardest time is on the weekend for me.  Just trying to cram everything in, leaves little time to eat.  I know I don't have the body type to show but I would at least like to be able to not be embarrassed being seen without a shirt on!  You know, well, I guess you might not now that I think about it.  LOL!  Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 20, 2002)

OK, now I feel real stupid!  I didn't even notice there was a second page!  OH BOY!  For bread, yes I'm using whole wheat.  Instead of a granola bar how about a banana?  I'm alergic to peaches (unfortunately - to most citris fruits).   Healthy Choice meat is deli cold cuts, low in fat and about 12 gms of protein in 2 oz.  pretty much the same for the turkey, and the ham, I'm not sure I think it was about 6 gms in 2 oz.  What kind of oil in the shake before I go to bed?  I'm going to look up flax seed oil now.  Be back soon.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 20, 2002)

OK I'm back and it still makes no sense to me sorry.  I read the page about OIls and fats.  I understand that it is necessary for the diet, but what part does it play?  I thought I was doing pretty good here but I guess not.  Very discourging though.  I printed up the post where you made your suggestion (BTW I will follow), but I guess I'm just confused about the oil and protein and the necessity for fat?     Boy, do I have a lot to learn.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 21, 2002)

Don't be discouraged...you'll get it  When is the goal date?

When cutting, the fastest way to dropping fat is by controlling insulin. Do a search for *fat loss primer* in nutrition and read it...either posted by me or DP.

Carbs will cause an insulin release...some more than others..so we use slowburning carbs at all times during a cut (no sugar)...we use protein for obvious reasons...fat & fibre also help to control insulin secretion. when you eat enough fat and eliminate sugar...you teach your body to become a fat-burner rather than a sugar-burner.....in other words, you use stored fat for energy....so we go low carb (and when we eat carbs, they're slow-burning) and use fat in each meal to prevent gluconeogenisis of protein among other reason already mentioned.  If you read the fat loss primer, it will explain it in much better detail.

I will be back later today w/ an even better meal plan


----------



## kuso (Jun 21, 2002)

w8....he`s getting married in mid September


----------



## Fade (Jun 21, 2002)

Good morning Lean


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 21, 2002)

Morning Fade!  Nice to see you here!  What's up?

Thanks for the info W8!  I'm starting to understand a little more now.  I guess I needed to be pointed in the right direction.  I'm going to take a "search" in nutrition now.  Be back later.  BTW, the wedding is September 28th.  Not much time I know.  But if I can look a little better than I do now, maybe I'll even post a pic!  LOL!


----------



## lina (Jun 21, 2002)

Are you stil up or going to bed?

Don't be discouraged lean!!! You have great advice here from w8 and you have enuf time!!! OK?  

You'll do great!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 21, 2002)

Just gettin up.  2 hours of sleep, can't waste the day you know.  I'll be back in bed around 10 tonight though.  I hope that I'm not biting off more than I can chew (NOT OPEN FOR SHOTS ON THIS KUSO!).  Thanks for stoppin!  Gotta go eat now!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 22, 2002)

Lots to add today.  Forgot to add in a legs day, so here goes.
Changed squats from the 10/8/6/10 to 6's all around with heavier wight on all 4 sets.  Didn't change the leg press, haven't been able to add much weight here, just 10 lbs in 4 wks.  Kept everything else pretty much the same.  Oh yah, this was on Thursday.

Friday, didn't do much for myself today.  Just got caught up on the "honey-do" list.  

Saturday, woke up and had 16 oz of water then got on the treadmill for 35 min today.  Approx 25 in target zone.  While on treadmill, drank another 16 oz of water.  Showered and had a protein shake.  Plain omlet with toast, 8 oz of OJ and my multi.  So I guess that's not all that much to add, but I left out my diet yesterday.  Only ate twice yesterday, bowl of cereal and of course I had Poultry Bergers for dinner.  Add a few protein drinks and walah, done for the day.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 22, 2002)

Lean.....Compare your meal plan w/ this one and tell me how you can improve your diet to reach your goal


----------



## kuso (Jun 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Lean.....Compare your meal plan w/ this one and tell me how you can improve your diet to reach your goal



Now that was a nice way to kick his ass


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Now that was a nice way to kick his ass



Well, Team DPw8 is so extremely busy at the moment that any help you can give us in helping you would be much appreciated...got that? lol


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 22, 2002)

Well, besides planning each meal, this is completely different than my current diet.  There are new supps that I must purchase as well as make a trip to the store to stock up on healthy foods.  I must also get rid of the junk that I currently have here in the house.  I need to really watch what I'm eating as well as look at the food content (ie cals, protein, fat etc.).  Basically compared to what I am currently eating, my diet sucks!  Now I know why I'm not gaining as much size as I thought I would by now and would also explain the spare tire!  But, some of it has to do with no cardio.  Not all of it though, I do know that!  I've learned that the protein that I was taking between meals was waisted as energy not repair.  That I was taking in to many sugers and not enough fat.  

My goals are to gain what LBM that I am able to, and loose the spare tire.  I don't have any ambition to look like a pro BB, nor am I looking to be shreaded.  I would just like to be able to see definition and my abs once again!  Don't know if this is what you are looking for or not.  I'm sure you will tell me though.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 24, 2002)

Good! I like it when ya'll learn instead of just following what's suggested. A couple of clairifications....the supplements are optional...you do not need them at all, just suggestions if you wanted them. And, cardio is unnecessary until the last possible moment 

And a point to make...your current diet doesn't necessarily suck...I mean, compare it to the average american diet and it's pretty healthy...but it can be so much more effective! 

Okay, so keeping in mind that meals are interchanable....Meat means turkey,chicken, beef or fish or protein & Oatmeal, Brown rice, yams are also interchangable, can you develop a new meal plan that will fit your schedule and needs based on the principles of this plan, once that's up I'll be back to critique it and get you started


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 24, 2002)

Kind of changed my schedule around so I'm not at the Gym so long on Mondays.  So I did back and bis today.  
Back - changed the wide grip pull downs for pull ups on a weight assisted machine (Gravitron) with a 10 lb reduction each set.  Did 4 sets of 6 same tempo 4-1-1.  Seated rows, the same as the pull ups (4 sets/6/4-1-1), the weight gets increased by 10's.  Superset DB rows w/ close grip pull downs (3 sets of 10, same wieght).  
Bicep - superset BB curls (3 sets of 6/tempo 4-0-1) with concentration curls (3 sets of 10/tempo 4-1-1), and finished with a set of 21's.

Diet so far today - woke up 16 oz of water, bowl of cereal (Special K w/berries) and mixed in some oatmeal with milk.  8 oz of OJ.  12 oz of coffee - black.

Head out for the gym - 12 oz of water there

Home - Protein 2 scoops, 8 oz of water w/ heavy cream (2 tbsp).  (Not bad W8!)  
Next meal - 6 oz of boiled ham with fried potaoes, 12 oz of milk
Now having 24 oz of water before bed.  Have a nap before work tonight.  Be back later.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 25, 2002)

Dinner consisted of 1 half of a chicken breast and 1/2 cup of brown rice and 12 oz of milk.  Work meals were - 
#1 - Tuna w/ Tbsp of olive oil and an apple
#2 - 1/2 chicken breast and brown rice and a yogurt
#3 - Protein shake w/ 1/3 cup of almonds, followed shortly after w/ ham sandwich (2 slices of whole wheat bread) and a banana
#4 - Turkey sandwich, 1/2 cup apple sauce and a pear (canned)

total water for the day is approx 1 to 1 1/2 gal.

Chest, Shoulders and Tris today, will detail later.  After work out supps will be protein w/ flax oil gel cap.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 25, 2002)

Increased the weight a little bit today on the flat bench.  Sets, reps and tempo the same (4/6/4-0-1).  Incline DB added a 4th set today and went with 6 reps and the same tempo.  DB flys remained the same.
Shoulders changed a little bit, went with 4 sets of 6 on the BB press, but kept the supersets the same.  Made a few corrections on my form and was able to complete the reps.  Basically, kept my back straighter and really concentrated on using the right muscle group.  
Tris - everything the same here.  Seems booring, but I'm sticking with what works.  I only write in the changes, don't like having to put in each set and weight and all that.  But hey, I'm trying and that's all that matters to me, that and looking better for the wedding (yes, and after that too).

Diet today consisted of:
Meal 1  - 16 oz of water followed by a protein shake (with a flax supp) and then mini-wheats and oatmeal w/milk and 8 oz of OJ, topped of w/12 oz of coffee

Meal 2 - Boneless pork chop w/brown rice and 12 oz of milk

Meal 3 - tuna w/olive oil, granola bar and an apple

Meal 4 - chicken breast w/brown rice, water and a yogurt

Meal 5 - Protein w/ 1/3 cup almonds, followed by turkey sandwich and a banana

Meal 6 - Ham sandwich and 1/2 cup applesauce and pear (canned)

No workout today, maybe some cardio.  Pre bedtime shake will be protein and a flax gel cap


----------



## lina (Jun 26, 2002)

Hi Lean!

How's the diet going? 

I see some changes! Porkchop is higher in fat than the other meats..I'd stick to the list w8 gave you. I'd make other comments but you may not like it .  


Sounds like you had good form during your bb press and did a good job concentrating on the key areas to finish! 

Have a good one!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 26, 2002)

Please comment away!  It's not like you'll offend me.  So please take your shots!  I can use all the help I can get.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> Diet today consisted of:
> Meal 1  - 16 oz of water followed by a protein shake (with a flax supp) and then mini-wheats and oatmeal w/milk and 8 oz of OJ, topped of w/12 oz of coffee
> ...


----------



## lina (Jun 26, 2002)

Guess, pork chops are OK for now!  

I had a busy day today with the kids!  Just checked and saw that w8 has taken care of you!  *phew*   Also the menu that she commented on 6/20 has a lot of great ideas as well as to what is good to eat.

Now get to work!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 26, 2002)

Before I get blasted, I didn't read W8's post until tonight.  So here goes the diet so far for the day.

Meal 1 - 16 oz of water, protein w/ heavy cream and 10 oz of water.

Meal 2 - Mini wheats w/oats and milk and 8oz of OJ, 12 oz of coffee

Meal 3 - Breaded chicken breast w/ rice, 12 oz of milk (forgot to take the flax, so took it here)

Meal 4 - Tuna w/ olive oil and an apple.


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

OK, we forgive you! 

Thanks for the pm!  

Do you take any vits BTW?

Meal 1 and 4 - !


----------



## kuso (Jun 27, 2002)

Good going buddy.........even though you didn`t read w8`s post, your above diet is already better than the first one you posted....definite steps in the right direction


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 27, 2002)

Thank you!  Thank you very much!  (read in Elvis style)!  Now I must finish what I started!
Meal 5 - chicken breast w/brown rice and (gulp) yogurt PLUS a TBSP of peanut butter

Meal 6 - Protein w/almonds followed by a turkey sandwich and (gulp) Banana

Meal 7 - Ham sandwich w/ (gulp again) applesauce and Peanut Butter (TBSP)

No workout today, nor did I find time to do cardio


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 27, 2002)

OK!  Now for today so far, actually this was early this mornig, so I did actually work out today.  I get all fuked up working nights!  So I did legs today...
Squatts - 4x6 tempo 4-0-1  170/180/190/170
Leg Press  - 1@10/8/6/10  tempo 4-1-1 280/300/320/280
Superset 3x10 tempo 4-1-1 
   Leg extension - 100/100/115
   Leg Curl - 130/130/145
   Prone Curl - 60/65/70
Calf raises - 3x25 (no extra weight)
Crunches - 3x25

Then diet after approx 7.5 hours sleep

Meal 1 - 16 oz of water followed by Protein w/heavy cream and 10oz of water

Meal 2 - oatmeal (cardboard) BLAH!  

Meal 3 - Ham steak and garlic rolls (forgot flax again so took it here) w/16 oz of milk

Meal 4 will be tuna w/olive oil and an apple (the rest to follow later)

OK I'm back!

Meal 5 - Chicken breast w/ rice and TBSP of pb

Meal 6 - Protein w/water and 1/3 cup of almonds followed by Turkey sandwich and pb

Meal 7 - Ham sandwich and apple sauce and pb 

Meal 8 - protein w/flax


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey W8, when can I start doing cardio?  Will it make a difference if I do it occasionally here and there?  It took me a long time to get back into it and now that I'm back in the swing, I'd like to keep it up before I loose the urge again.  Besides, isn't it good for the heart?


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 28, 2002)

Much, much better food choices!!! 

Point to remember.....never ever eat carbs alone....and never ever eat protein alone. Meals one and two should have been eaten together.

You could do 1 or 2 HIIT sessions a week, but keep them relatively short...10-15 minutes for now.

Much better....you're getting there!


----------



## lina (Jun 28, 2002)

Lean!!! You are doing awesome!!!  I am happy to see you are so open and willing to change!! Oatmeal you can add taste by putting some butter buds, Splenda to it. It taste much better that way.... Sometimes I do sugar free maple syrup too 

It must be tough working nights, how long have you been doing this? You may have mentioned it but I forget where...?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 29, 2002)

Thank you W8 and Lina for the encouragement and support!  Got to have it!  

W8 - thanks for the cardio!  I feel much better!

Lina - thanks for the tips on the cardboard ehh, I mean oatmeal!  Have got to do something different.  As far as the nights go, we both work the same shift pretty much (11-7) and have been on nights pretty much my whole time at B&L (10 years).  My fiance has been on nights even longer!  

Missed yesterday's diet
Got home and sleps about 3.5 hours and had (meal 1)my protein w/heavy cream and water (I know now about together w/oatmeal)
Meal 2 - Oatmeal and coffee
Meal 3 - steak and smashed potatoes
Meal 4 - steak and smashed potatoes
Meal 5 - protein and flax cap before bed

Slept about 6 hours and got up 
Meal 1 - protein w/heavy cream and water followed by oatmeal and coffee (lot of it!)

That all for now folks!  Be back later to fill in more!


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

Oooo-Leany--Yohoooo, Oooo-Leany-Where are you? 



Diet looking good!!! 

What do you put in your 'smashed' potatoes?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 2, 2002)

Well hello 'dere!  Thanks for askin!  I've been on a vacation from the computer.  I've taken this week off and have been going non stop!  Just haven't  taken the time to stop by.  Now that I'm here, HOWS EVERYONE DOING?  

Oh God, where do I begin?  I don't remember what I ate on Saturday except a hamberger, hotdog and a peanut butter brownie.  I know, bad things (you are what you eat right?).  As for Sunday, breakfast was oatmeal and protein.  Next was french toast w/ flax.  Next was a chicken sandwich and then chicken (grilled) and rice.  Protein and a flax were the last thing to go.  I did start taking my multi again on sunday (found a place that was sellin them at 50% off).  "Item no longer carried" is what they told me.  
Monday - oatmeal and protein, coffee
Back and Bis
pancakes (regular) w/flax cap
Don't remember what I had for lunch?
brotworst (sp?) and potatoes on the grill and corn
protein and a flax cap

Tuesday
oatmeal and protein
eggs and toast
protein and almonds
chicken (grilled) sandwich (whole wheat bread) cajun spices
and that's where I am right now!


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey lean!

Too funny! Hope you had a good weekend!!!

Busy with wedding plans? Getting closer!!!  Nervous yet? hehe!!!  OK, just wanted to stop by before I hit the showers. Just got back from the gym tonight... I missed my workout this morning... I'm getting ready for vaca so slacking a lil' ! My vaca started early LOL!!!! So when I come back I wanna see a nice clean diet journal, OK? J/K


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 2, 2002)

Monday was back and bi
Wide Grip Pulldown 4X6 (80/90/100/80) 4-1-2 tempo
Rear Delt Machine - 4X(10/8/6/10) (115/125/135/115) 3-1-1 tempo
Superset - DB rows w/close grip pulldowns 3X10 (35-50/35-55/40-55) 3-1-2 tempo
Added Shruggs today too - 4X6 (135/145/155/135) 4-1-1 tempo

Superset - BB curls w/concentration curls 3X6/10 (65-15)
followed by a set of BB 21's (45)


----------



## kuso (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hey lean!
> 
> OK, just wanted to stop by before I hit the showers.



Morning lean 

SOunds like you decided to have a cheat day on Sunday 

Lina.....don`t forget to take the laptop in with you again


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hey lean!
> 
> Too funny! Hope you had a good weekend!!!
> ...



Enjoy your vaca!  Wedding plans going good.  Did the flowers today, and going through the guest list    , lots of fun there!  Thanks for asking!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Morning lean
> ...



What's up Bud!  Yah, a little cheat here and a little cheat there!  OOOPS!  But hey, the brownies were good.  I did real good yesterday, Mom was over for dinner and bought Keebler chocolate chip cookies - NOT ONE BABY!


----------



## kuso (Jul 2, 2002)

LOL....I bet that caused some deep emotional scaring


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 2, 2002)

YOU HAVE NO IDEA!


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

Yeah, kuso bebe, laptop was there *slap* , *whip*!!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks babe....the angle was much better today


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

Hehe, like that dancing girlie!!! Good one!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 5, 2002)

Well Wednesday and Thursday were pretty much a bust as far as the diet goes.  Went to my brother's cottage on Wednesday - forgot to bring my protein so here's the diet
Oatmeal and protein, coffee
chicken sandwich w/flax
PB&J sandwich
Hamberger and a hotdog
Protein and a flax before bed
About a gal and a half of water throughout the day

Thursday(about the same)
Oatmeal and protein, coffee
French Toast w/flax
Hotdog and a cheeze berger
Protein and Flax before bed
1&1/2 gal of water plus about 6 beers and a few jello shots   

so far today
oatmeal and protein, coffee
pancakes 

Doing legs later tonight - I'm playing automechanic this afternoon!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 8, 2002)

Well, I'll start off by saying that I really slacked off this past week.  I was on vacation and didn't do jack! (as far as my diet and training go).  It's really hard to maintain a diet when you are eating at other friends houses (traditional cookout stuff) and they all serve hots and hams!  DOESN'T ANYONE HAVE CHICKEN?  Oh well, now that I have that out of my system, I start fresh and start with today.

Woke up and had 2 eggs and toast w/ 16 oz of water
Did Back and Bis
Pull ups (Gravitron) 4X6 (110/100/90/100)
Rear Delt Machine 4X10/8/6/10 (115/125/135/115)
SuperSet DB rows w/close grip pulldowns 3x10 (35-50/35-55/40-55)
BB Shruggs 4X10/8/6/10 (135/145/155/135)

Superset EZ curls w/concentration curls 3X6/10 (65/15)
Set of BB 21's (45)

During workout drank 32 oz of water

Got home and had protein and oatmeal and 12 oz of milk

Lunch was chicken and rice w/water 16 oz

took a nap before work got up and had rice crispies w/milk (no suger or fruit)

Dinner was pork chop and mashed potatoes (marg and milk added) 

And now I'm at work and will finish this later!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 8, 2002)

OK, I'm back (again)
So far I've eaten the tuna and oil, and next was my chicken and rice w/ an apple
Protein and almonds
Chicken Sandwich and a banana
Turkey sandwich and apple sauce
Before bed was protein and a flax cap

BTW W8, the protein in the deli chicken is 12 gms for 2 oz and I eat 4 oz on a sandwich and the turkey is 10 gms for 2 oz


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 9, 2002)

So far today...
Oatmeal and protein, 8 oz of OJ, and 12 oz of coffee
Frozen chicken breast and mashed potatoes w/ peas, 16 oz of milk and chocolate pie for dessert (I know)

Tuna and oil w/ an apple
Chicken and rice and a yogurt
Protein and almonds
Chicken sandwich and a pear
Turkey sandwich and apple sauce

Doing legs today and following that will be protein and a flax cap


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 10, 2002)

Legs this morning was:
squatts 4X6
Leg Press 4X10/8/6/10
Prone Curl 3X10 w/calf raises in between sets
Superset extensions w/seated curls 3X10
Abs

Woke up after about 7 hours of sleep and had 16 oz of water, 10 oz of water w/protein, oatmeal and then 12 oz of coffee.
Dinner was spaghetti and chicken w/16 oz of milk and the last of the chocolate pie (my mom made if for my B-day - I've got to eat it right?)
Now is tuna w/oil and an apple
The rest to follow later

Back to finish

Chicken and (no rice - forgot to make it) granola bar and pb
protien and almonds
Turkey sandwich and a banana
Chicken sandwich and applesauce and pb
Workout today is chest/shoulders/tri's
Following workout will be protein and a flax cap


----------



## lina (Jul 13, 2002)

Hey Lean!!!

Need to bump your journal before it get's to the otha side!!! How goes it?  Getting closer.... 

Still eating those granola bars I see and those sandwiches... but I see lots of protein, so that is good

bye for now!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow!  Do I have a lot to catch up on!  First I would like to say hello to Lina!  Second, to get started.

Well on Friday I didn't do much at all.  Slept a few hours and went to see a councelor about returning to school.  Pretty cool set up, get your Associates in 18 months.  Just scarry going back to school.  Started off with protein and oatmeal.  Next was protein and a flax.  Dinner was chicken and rice with milk and last was a protein and flax before bed.

Woke up on Sat with oatmeal, protein, water and coffee.
Got ready to attend the "Empire Nationals" (Drag Racing - cars, not men in dresses!).
Drank 32 oz of water on the way there.
Chicken on a roll w/ water.
Steak sandwich w/ cheeze and 12 oz of water.
More water and a diet Dew
2 pieces of chicken, beans and salt potaoes w/ a Blue Light and water.
Protein and a flax before bed.

Sunday - 22 oz of water, oatmeal and protein, coffee and a flax cap
Deli chicken sandwich and water.
Diet Dew, and a PB sandwich
Lots of water
Chicken and cheeze potatoes
Protein and a flax before bed.

Great weekend all together.  Not so much for the diet, but it could of been much worse.  Nationals were just incredable.  It amazes me everytime I go that a car can go 300 mph!  Oh yah, there was one driver in the Top Fuel (dragster) that was 17 years old!  Incredable!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 16, 2002)

Almost forgot to include Monday's entry.  Actually, this is Monday into Tuesday.  I didn't eat all this in one day.

Woke up and had 16 oz of water, oatmeal and protein and COFFEE!

Headed out to the gym, did back and bi's
Back - Wide grip pull downs - 4X6
Seated Rows - 4X10/8/6/10
Superset - DB rows w/close grip pulldowns - 3X10/10

Bi's - superset BB curl 3X6/concentration curls 3X10
21's

Fried eggs (2) w/toast and oj and a flax cap

protein and a pb sandwich before a nap

oatmeal and protein and coffee

steak and rice w/ milk

tuna and oil and an apple

chicken breast and rice and a tbsp of pb

protein and almonds followed by a turkey sandwich

chicken sandwich and applesauce and a tbsp of pb

protein and a flax cap before bed

Overall water consumption was approx 2 gal


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 17, 2002)

I almost got 8 hours of sleep today.  Woke up and had 16 oz of water, oatmeal, protein, OJ and coffee.  Pretty lazy today before work, just no ambition.  Dinner was taco salad (beef, lettuce and cheeze and the taco shell).  SSDD at work.  Tuna and oil and an apple were next.  Why is it everyone turns up their nose at tuna?  Then I had my dinner at work, chicken and rice and a yogurt (I know W8, but I don't like cottege cheeze), but I did include a tsp of pb.  Protein, almonds and a turkey sandwich were next on the menu.  And last will be a chicken sandwich and applesauce and a tbsp of pb.  

Workout today will be legs.  Will post results later.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 17, 2002)

Decided to do chest, shoulders and tri's
Flat bench 3X6
Incline DB press 3X10/8/6
Flat Flys 3X10
seated press 4X10/8/6/10
superset - upright rows, side raises and reverse flys 3X10
Superset - Pressdowns, reverse pressdowns and rope pullovers (?)

So far today i've eaten
Water, protein and oatmeal, of course coffee
pork chop applesauce and rice w/ milk 
tuna w/oil and an apple also a scoop of pb

that's all so far, will continue later      bye!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 18, 2002)

OK, I'm back!  not that you really care LOL!

Chicken, rice and a scoop of pb 
Protein, almonds and a turkey sandwich
Chicken sandwich, apple sauce and mone pb
After workout will be protein and a flax then it's off to bed.

Work out today is legs.  Going to switch it around like some said.  Keeping the same routine, just moving things around.  Be back tonight to finish


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> OK, I'm back!  not that you really care LOL!
> 
> Chicken, rice and a scoop of pb
> ...



Of course we do!

Meals are looking really good Lean! I hope that's natural unsweetened applesauce?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 18, 2002)

Dear W8, 
     Thank you! 
 OF..COURSE..IT..IS..NATURAL..UNSWEETENED..APPLESAUCE!  (snicker - running out to get some).  I need to tweek here and there, but no more yogurt!  Finally got rid of the last one!  Maybe once in a while in my homemade MRP's?  BTW, the clothes are fitting a little better.  Thank you very much!  Should I be loosing weight at this time though?  I used to be between 210-215 and now it's like 205-210.  Haven't changed anything but my diet, even stopped doing cardio.  Thank you for all your help and encouragement!

Umm, did legs this morning.  Changed things around today.

Superset - Curls w/ extensions 3X10
Superset - Single Leg Press w/ prone curls - 3X10
Squats - 3X10
Abs - crunches and reverse crunches - used one of the exercise balls on the reverse crunches - WOW - huge difference (one of the trainers showed me these)


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 19, 2002)

LOL! Make sure you keep your calories...especially protein up, you don't want to lose too fast...although some of that could be water that you dropped due to dropping some of that crap food you were eating


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LOL! Make sure you keep your calories...especially protein up, you don't want to lose too fast...although some of that could be water that you dropped due to dropping some of that crap food you were eating



CRAP?!  I have no idea what you are talking about?  LOL  BTW, just how much protein is good on a daily basis?  I haven't figured it out to the gm, but I'm guessing about 130-140?  I think that's a good number, if I remember right it's 1 gm per K?


----------



## kuso (Jul 20, 2002)

lean.....you are better with 1 to 1.5g per LB!!!!!....when cutting the 1.5 may be better.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> lean.....you are better with 1 to 1.5g per LB!!!!!....when cutting the 1.5 may be better.



OOOOPS!  Guess I'm a little low?  LOL


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 20, 2002)

Jeeze, I don't remember where I left off?  Must be lack of sugar or something!  Thursday into Friday...
Woke up to 16 oz of water, oatmeal and protein w/coffee later
(BTW, added ground cinnamon to the oatmeal - is this allowed?)
Spaghetti and chicken breast for dinner, milk and a flax cap
Tuna w/oil and my apple
Chicken and rice
Drank my protein w/turkey sandwich and almonds for dessert
Chicken sandwich and applesauce
Had a meeting this morning with the councelor for college - went well - starving now!  Ate a banana before the meeting and it didn't help much!
Before bed was protein and a flax cap

Total water today was about a gal - to 1 and a half gal

woke up after about 3 hours of sleep and had the water,protein, oatmeal and coffee
had a fish fry for dinner - didn't eat the breadding though - does that count? - french fries and a strawberry shake - YUM! Oh yah, hot sauce to go with the fries!
Left over chicken and spaghetti from the night before - can't waste it!
Before bed was protein and a flax cap

total water for Friday was about 3/4 gal


----------



## lina (Jul 21, 2002)

LOVE the new avy Lean!!!

How goes it?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> LOVE the new avy Lean!!!
> 
> How goes it?


 Why thank you very much!  Very well thanks and the same to you?  I'll be stoppin by to check out your journal later tonight.  Have a good one!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 22, 2002)

Oh God!  Think, think, think.  Saturday.....
The morning ritual....water, protein, oatmeal and coffee
raspberry waffles adn a protein w/flax
protein and almonds
bbq chicken sandwich w/milk and coffee
BEERS! about 4?
protein and a flax before bed
total water was about a gal

Ummm, Sunday.... up real early... went to my brothers cottege... Simply Beautiful!  Relax in the sun, go for a boat ride and relax some more!

water, protein, oatmeal and coffee
2 ham sandwiches w/light swiss, 2 handfulls of almonds and a SMALL piece of cake
pb sandwich and almonds
pizza
protein and a flax

Monday   woke up to no oatmeal in the house and just 1 scoop of protein!  Not a good way to start the day.  Water and coffee for breadfast!  Not very hungry - too FN hot!  Left over pizza for lunch - not the best, but I wasn't in any mood to do anything else.  Not a good excuse but.....  Did our running around, got the protein and forgot the FN oatmeal!  Going back to be now!  Woke up and felt great, remembered the oatmeal and got   again!  Oh well, water, pbj sandwich and a protein w/ coffee will have to do!  This is now, and I will log on later to finish.  SYL!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 22, 2002)

Ta-Daa!  Poof, I'm back!  Forgot my FN almonds, so I'll have to resolve to getting peanuts out of the snack machine!    I really don't know where my head is today.

Dinner tonight was a steak and rice w/ milk and a flax cap -OOOOH Yummy!

Right now it's time for tuna and oil (still hungry and had a....gulp... granola bar)
Chicken and rice and scoop of pb
ham sandwich, protein and almonds
chicken sandwich and pb
Not very hungry today so I didn't eat the fruit. hmmmm?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 23, 2002)

Did back and bi's today (this morning being Tuesday)
Wide grip pull ups (gravitron) 4X6
Rear Delt Machine - 4X10/8/6/10
Superset - Close Grip Pull downs and DB rows - 3X10
Shruggs - 4X10/8/6/10

Superset 2X10 - BB curl, concentration curl and preacher curl (machine)
21's

Got about 6-7 hours of sleep
Did remember to get oatmeal though, so for breakfast was...
Water (16oz), oatmeal, protein and coffee
Dinner was mac and cheeze berger (box of elbows, lean beef and chedder cheeze) and milk (spoiled), got a new glass after the first taste!  BLAH!     also had my flax cap
Right now is tuna and oil

Chicken and rice and a yogurt (but I don't like cottege cheese), pb
Protein and almonds
Turkey sandwich and a banana
Chicken sandwich, applesauce and pears
Did legs today (Wednesday)
Superset Single leg press w/prone curl - 4X10/8/6/10 & 3X10
Superset Curls w/extensions - 3X10
Superset Squats w/calf raises - 3X10/8/6 & 3X15
Before bed was protein and flax


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 24, 2002)

Haven't been sleeping well lately - got @ 6 hours of sleep today.  Don't know why?  Oh well...
Had water, oatmeal, protein and coffee
Dinner was chicken and corn w/ milk and a flax
tuna and oil and the apple 

For those of you who might think I just put in the same thing day after day to write something, I'm not.  I really do eat the same thing day in and day out.  I've been doing it for years and, no I don't get tired of it.  I've made some changes by recommendations from W8, but that is all.  I know W8 isn't happy with the fruit, but I do like it and so I will have it once in a while.  I don't do this to piss her off, but do this because this is what makes me enjoy my meals.  Adventually I will, but for now...
Anyway, I'm just venting by what one of my co-workers said and it made me think that some other person may think the same thing.  So, being that this is my journal I thought I would vent here!  Why not!  The next thing that I have to cut back on is the carbs.  Got to start cutting soon.  Wedding and all...

BTW W8, I did a rough check on my protein and on a daily basis, it's about 190 gms.  Thanks for the help!  Maybe some day, when the future and I are up north, I'll treat you and mmafiter to dinner!  Maybe?  Thanks again!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 25, 2002)

Jeeze, some of the stuff I write is pretty stupid!
Chicken and rice and pb
Protein and almonds
Turkey sandwich and applesauce and pb
Chicken sandwich and pears (only because I forgot my banana)
Before bed will be flax and a protein 

No work out today, fuqin exhausted.  Will do chest, shoulders and tri's tomorrow


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 26, 2002)

So far today...
Water, oatmeal and protein and of course... coffee
Chicken, rice and a hot dog w/ milk and a flax cap
Tuna w/ oil and an apple
Chicken, rice and a yogurt


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Haven't been sleeping well lately - got @ 6 hours of sleep today.  Don't know why?  Oh well...
> Had water, oatmeal, protein and coffee
> Dinner was chicken and corn w/ milk and a flax
> ...



Actually...I'd rather see you eat the fruit than the hot dog 

I don't get pissed at anyone, lol....you need to do what keeps you on the healthy diet...if having fruit once in a while does that...then go for it!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 26, 2002)

Hot dogs = NO?

Picking up where I left off...
add pb to the last entry of chicken and rice
almonds and protein
pb sandwich and a banana
chicken sandwich and pears (last of em)

chest, shoulders and tri - change a little bit today
DB press - flat bench - 4X10/8/6/10
DB incline - 3X10
DB fly - 3x10

BB press - 4X10/8/6/10
Superset - upright rows, lateral raises and reverse flys - 3X10

Superset - pressdowns, reverse press and OH pull - 3X10

so far today...
oatmeal, protein and coffee, and water


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 29, 2002)

Where did I leave off?

Thurs into Friday - 
Chicken breast sandwich - chicken, bread and cheese - milk and a flax cap
Tuna and oil w/ apple
Chicken and rice and pb
Protein and water w/ almonds
Chicken sandwich, applesauce and pb
Protein and a flax before bed

Friday afternoon - 
Slept about 3.5 hours, woke up to protein and oatmeal w/ water and coffee 
Pizza and water
Protein and a flax before bed

Saturday -
Slept about 8.5 hours - feel great!
Oatmeal, protein, water and coffee
Went to a charity picnic today - awesome!  Through out the day I ate, hamberger, hotdog, 3 chicken breasts, lots of beer and lots of water & lots of almonds too!
Got home and ate chicken and a bowl of ice cream

Sunday - about 9 hours of sleep - no hang over thank God!  oatmeal, protein and water plus coffee (a flax)
PB&J w/ water 
Protein and water
chicken breast sandwiches and milk
Ice cream
protein and a flax before bed

Monday - slept about 6 hours
eggs, toast, water and coffee
Off to the gym - Back and bis
Wide grip pull downs - 4X6
Rear delt machine - 4X10/8/6/10
superset - DB rows & close grip pulldowns - 3X10
superset - shrugs and pull-overs - 3X10
Superset - BB curls, concentration curls and preacher curls - 2X10
21's

Protein and a flax
chicken breast sandwich
Nap for about 3.5 hours
mini wheats and protein
steak and rice w/ milk...
will finish Monday into Tuesday later


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 30, 2002)

FUQ!  This is just not my day!   I forgot important paperwork that I needed to see HR about, I grabbed the wrong FUQIN container for my dinner and I forgot my PB!  So, instead of getting chicken and rice, I get my fiance's chicken and NOTHING!  Just chicken.  I know that's not bad, but dammit!  I was really looking forward to the rice!  FUQ!

OK, tuna and oil w/an apple
Chicken and a yogurt and almonds
Chicken sandwich, protein, almonds
Turkey sandwich, applesauce

Before bed will be protein and a flax


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

Hope the rest of your day went better!

Hmmm... menu looks soooooo much better since I've left!!!

 

Also, Nice lookin' future Mrs Lean!!!

Any new stats or pics to oogle at for us?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Aug 5, 2002)

Ok, been gone a while and thought I'd fire this thing up again.  Long storys and just not enough grey matter to type it all out now.  So lets just say that the diet and the training took a vacation for a week.  BUT, now I'm back on track and actually went to the gym this morning.  Did chest/shoulders/tri's.  
DB flat bench - 4X10/8/6/10
DB incline - 3X10/8/6
DB fly - 3X10

BB press - 4x10/8/6/10
Superset - upright rows, lateral raises and rear delt machine - 3X10

Tri's  - superset - pressdowns, reverse press and overhead extension - 3X10

Abs - crunches and reverse crunches

Diet so far today - water, oatmeal, protein and coffee
then went to the gym
protein and a flax
hamberger and BBQ potatoes
took a nap before work
woke up and had water (S/S/S)
chicken and rice for dinner plus a flax cap and that's all for now folks!  Glad to be back (even though I wasn't gone all that long)
Tuna w/ olive oil and an apple
Chicken and rice and handful of almonds
Protein and almonds
Turkey sandwich and a banana
Chicken sandwich and small container of applesauce
Protein and a flax before bed


----------



## lean_n_76er (Aug 6, 2002)

breakfast consisted of oatmeal (w/cinimin and SF maple syrup) - not so bad after all!  Coffee while playing on the computer
Dinner was lasagna and a glass of milk w/a flax cap
Now it is time for the tuna and olive oil about a half hour after that I've started drinking green tea - that's not bad either.

OK back to finish what I started!

Chicken, rice and pb (oh, yah and a bit of fudge)
Protein, turkey sandwich, almonds and a banana
Chicken sandwich and pb

Todays wo will be back and bi's - will continue later tonight


----------



## lean_n_76er (Aug 8, 2002)

Back and bi's (Wednesday)
Wide grip pull-ups - 4X10/8/6/8
Rear delt machine - 4X10/8/6/10
Superset - DB rows w/close grip pull downs - 3X10

Superset - BB curls/concentration curls/preacher curls - 2X10 ea

After work out is protein w/flax cap

Didn't sleep well again (approx 7 hours or less) woke up w/ water
Oatmeal w/SF maple syrup and cinimin + protein + coffee
Sloppy Joes (hamberger, tomato paste and spices) + 2 rolls & milk
Tuna w/ olive oil and an apple + pb
chicken and rice + pb
Chicken sandwich w/ protein + almonds
Turkey sandwich w/applesauce +pb

today's workout will be legs and following that will be the protein and flax


----------



## lean_n_76er (Aug 13, 2002)

Lost a few days but that's OK!  I'll start with what I remember...

Woke up monday and started with water, protein and oatmeal and coffee.  Headed out to the gym and did chest/shoulders/tri's.  
DB bench - 3X6
DB incline - 4X10/8/6/10
DB fly - 3X10

BB press - 4X10/8/6/10
Superset - upright rows/lateral/reverse flys - 3X10

Superset - pressdowns/reverse pressdowns/OH rope pull - 3X10

Protein and a flax
PB&J for lunch
Nap before work
chicken and rice for dinner
Tuna and olive oil and an apple for break
chicken and rice for lunch
turkey sandwich, protein and almonds

Water/protein and a flax before bed

Tuesday - breadfast was water, protein. oatmeal and coffee
Dinner was porkchop and mashed potatoes and peas
tuna and oil w/ apple

OK need to edit here - no apple today - FUQIN thing was rotten!  As far as the chicken and rice for lunch - didn't happen - grabbed the wrong container  - instead got a container full of rice ONLY!  After eating half a sandwich and half the rice did I think that I could of added TUNA to the rice - DUH!  Now I have a headache and thinking of just going home to bed!  Skip the work out and just get some sleep!  BUT that wont happen because today is BACK day!  Oh well, just thought I'd pitch a bitch!

Chicken sandwich and PB


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 14, 2002)

*TEAM DPw8 steps in.......*

Ready for Some CHANGES?  

(Remember, consistancy and discipline are the keys)


DP


----------



## lean_n_76er (Aug 14, 2002)

I suppose that there are no choices from here are there?  And I'm always ready for a change, just not sure if I'm mentally ready, does that make sense?


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 15, 2002)

There are always choices...for instance, you can choose between reaching your goal of being drop dead gorgeous for your wedding or you can choose not to reach your goal of being drop dead gorgeous for your wedding...see, it's a choice 

P.S...we always give choices in our meal plans as well


----------



## lean_n_76er (Aug 15, 2002)

Always a choice!  That's nice!  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 7, 2002)

OK, back to reality!  This is where it all counts!  Thanks to team DPW8 for the inspiration and direction on the diet front!  

Everything went perfect on the wedding day!  Everyone had a good time and it all went by so fast!  All that planning and work, and it's over in 9 hours!  Won't be on much this week, as I have to catch up on all the stuff around the house that I've been putting off for the last month!  LOL!  Staying on top of everything isn't easy!  One more week and I'll be back on schedule!

Got the proofs back, but not the CD yet.  So, it will be a while before I can post some pics!  Take care everyone and I'll see you soon!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Oct 8, 2002)

Thank you  Lean! 

Congradulations and welcome back!  


DPw8


----------



## Stacey (Oct 8, 2002)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
Welcome back!! Thats great to hear you had a wonderful wedding!!! They do go by fast huh!! 
WISHIN' Ya The Best Of Luck!!


----------



## lina (Oct 8, 2002)

Welcome back Lean!

Yeah post some pics!!

We wanna see!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 8, 2002)

Thanks for the welcome back All!  I knew I liked this place for a reason!

Lina - will post em asap!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 3, 2002)

OK, been putting this off  long enough.  So here goes...

Starting with the diet:

Woke up to 33 g protein, 1/2 cup oatmeal w/ cinnimin and 1Tbsp SF maple syrup, 1 Tbsp natural PB and 12oz coffee (16 oz water in there too)

Dinner was a chicken breast cup up w/ greens and 2 Tbsp Olive oil (chinese noodles in there too, oh yah and some cheese  )

Meal 3 will be tuna and 3/4 cup brown rice

Meal 4 will be 8oz of ground turkey (seasoned w/ pinch of salt and pepper and 1 tsp of garlic and onion powder) and a salad

Meal 5 will be post workout of 33 g protein & 5 g creatine

Total water consumption for the day will be 1 to 1 & 1/2  gal 

Work out today will be chest, shoulders and tris (going lite today)


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 4, 2002)

Keep it real short... really short

Chest - 2 sets each of flat bench and flys / 10 reps
Shoulders - 2 sets - DB press and laterals / 10 reps
Tris - 2 sets - pressdowns and reverse press / 10 reps

Diet so far today -
1. 1/2 cup oatmeal w/ cinnimon and SF maple syrup, 16 oz of water, 33 g protein, 1 tbsp natural pb and 12 oz coffee

2. salad - greens, cheese, chinese noodles and 2 Tbsp olive oil and 8 oz of venison sausage

3. 1 cup brown rice w/ 6oz can tuna and an apple

4. salad - same as above - and 8 oz ground lean beef

5. 33 g protein w/ 5 g creatine and 2 Tbsp heavy cream

No work out today


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 5, 2002)

So, SSDD on the home front.  I'll just go for the diet...

1. 1/2 cup oatmeal w/ cinnimon and SF maple syrup, 16 oz of water, 33 g protein, 1 tbsp natural pb and 12 oz coffee
(my wife asked if I get board eating the same thing day in and out - sometimes, but if it tastes good...)

2. salad (greens, cheese and noodles), and @ 6 oz steak.  Didn't weigh it so I'm not sure

3. 6oz can tuna and 1 cup brown rice + an apple

4.  8 oz ground turkey and a salad (same as above) 

5. will be post workout of 33 g protein w/ cream (3 Tbsp)

Workout today will be back and bis, going lite again


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 6, 2002)

No training today.  Wifes car died and needed a battery.  Back and bi will be done Thursday morn.  Been really busy lately around the house, little projects you know.  Getting the shed this weekend.  It's supposed to be 60 this Saturday, so perfect weather for it.  Get rid of a bunch of shyt in the garage.  More room for car stuff, or benches.  Which ever comes first.  Not much else is going on.  The wife and puppy are doing well.  Married life doesn't change much.  oh well...

1. . 1/2 cup oatmeal w/ cinnimin and SF maple syrup, 16 oz of water, 33 g protein, 1 tbsp natural pb and 12 oz coffee

2. Salad (usual) with chicken breast

3. Tuna and rice

4. Salad (ususal) and ground turkey

5.  Post workout will be 33 g protein w/cream


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 7, 2002)

Thurs into Friday

Back and Bis this morning...
Wide grip  pull down - 2 sets @ 10 reps
Seated row - 2 sets @ 10 reps

DB curls - 2 sets @ 10 reps
Seated curls - 2 sets @ 10 reps

1. 1/2 cup oatmeal w/ cinnimin and SF maple syrup, 16 oz of water, 33 g protein, 1 tbsp natural pb and 12 oz coffee

2. Chicken breast and a salad (yep, the same)

3. Rice and tuna and an apple

4. Ground beef and a salad

5. 33 g protein w/ cream


----------



## kuso (Nov 8, 2002)

How much tuna you taking in #3?? Is there enough protein there??


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 10, 2002)

Kuso - 1-6oz can = @ 35g protein!  Enough?

Bad weekend.  Diet and pretty much everything else sucked!  Will log on later to complete my Monday entry.


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

Yeah I guess......my cans only have 15g in them so I was thinking if thats all you`re getting you`ll come up short.

What are you p/c/f splits?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 10, 2002)

Ummm, donna know?  Really don't figure if out.  Kinda sticking to the diet set up by DPW8, but a little modified.  You know, add in cookies and ice cream!  J/K!  Roughly 35 g protein per meal.   As for carbs and fat????


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Yeah I guess......my cans only have 15g in them so I was thinking if thats all you`re getting you`ll come up short.
> 
> What are you p/c/f splits?



Is that per serving???  The cans here are 14g per serving and 2.5 servings a can.


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

Nope....ours tuna is in tinny little cans compared with yours I guess........


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 11, 2002)

Well, I've come to the conclusion that I post the same damn diet in here day in and day out.  Soooo, I'm no longer going to post my diet, just my training and occasionally a bitch here and there!  So here goes...

Intended to do chest, shoulders and tris today but they said it was going to be nice today.  WRONG!  Fuqin rained until 2 pm, slept until 3:30 got up and ate and decided to continue to paint the shed (before winter gets here).  Was only able to get 2.5 sides done before we ran out of paint!     So, I dediced to go get more and by the time I got back, I couldn't see a fuqin thing!     So, that's my day!  Then I got ready for work, ate again and here I am!


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

to cut all that shit out of the post, you blew off your workout cuz your wife is giving you pressure to get off your ass and hurry up and finish the shed! Right?


----------



## lina (Nov 12, 2002)

Well your diet looks good!

Still Dpw8-ing?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> to cut all that shit out of the post, you blew off your workout cuz your wife is giving you pressure to get off your ass and hurry up and finish the shed! Right?



Actually WRONG!  She doens't care!  It's mine!  Mine all mine!  Besides it was raining and cold and I was tired!     So what chu' think now?  Eh?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Well your diet looks good!
> 
> Still Dpw8-ing?



Thanks for stopping by here Lina!  Diet, well, so far so good.  Still have a cheat once in a while, but I try my best.   As for DPW8, no, I'm no longer a client.  That was just for the wedding.  But, I did learn a lot and still use the same diet plans.  They really make you think about things!


----------



## kuso (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> Actually WRONG!  She doens't care!  It's mine!  Mine all mine!  Besides it was raining and cold and I was tired!     So what chu' think now?  Eh?




Jeez....lina gets a "thanks" and get an earfull of attitude  

What do I think now??......................................denials a bitch


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 13, 2002)

Listen my friend - when you start looking like Lina - then you will get all the thanks you want!  BUT until then...

STFU! (quote the W8!)


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 13, 2002)

Tuesday WO - Chest and back (light)
Flat bench and seated Fly - 2 sets each @ 10 reps
Wide grip pull downs and close grip pull ups - 2 sets each @ 10 reps
Abs - crunches


----------



## kuso (Nov 13, 2002)

You really are cranky now you are back off the carbs eh?  

So hows things bud? I asked you in the whores thread but you ignored me


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 13, 2002)

OH, me so solly, don't remember seeing that!  Things here are going well!  Getting back into the swing of things again.  Every fuqin muscle in my body aches!  My fault for taking so much time off!  Today is leg day and I fuqin hate leg day!  BTW - what are carbs anyways???     Been so long I don't remember what they look like!  Do you remember what bread tastes like or for that matter, looks like?


----------



## kuso (Nov 13, 2002)

Actually, I remember all too well what bread tastes like.....since I got this virus it`s one of the only things that stays down. Thats fuck it though, I have decided end of this week is it, I`m going back to my diet weather I`m fully recovered or not......at this rate I`ll be a fucking blimp by Christmas otherwise


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 13, 2002)

Oh, the Christmas Stuffing!  (read like Curly would say it)

What was it you said once... "Bam, one fat fuker!"  Something like that?


----------



## kuso (Nov 13, 2002)

"Bam, one fat fuker!"   I don`t remember saying that.....infact I don`t even understand it  but it coulda happened during one of my long forgotten drink episodes on here


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 13, 2002)

It was something along the lines of when you stopped working out and just lounged around and ate, that's what you said you became.


----------



## kuso (Nov 13, 2002)

Well then.....other than the "Bam" part, it`s prolly true 

Gotta get these fucking carbs under control again.......though I don`t think I`ll go as low as last time....wanna experiment a little and see how I react to different ways.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Gotta get these fucking carbs under control again.......though I don`t think I`ll go as low as last time....wanna experiment a little and see how I react to different ways.



Geeze, you make it sound like sex!


----------



## kuso (Nov 13, 2002)

Thats not a bad way to think of it actually....at least then you could get some small enjoyment out of it 

 Though I know how I react to that


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 13, 2002)

Well, changed things a bit and did legs, because I hate em and wanted them out of the way.  Again went lite...

Leg extensions and leg press - 3 sets of 10 reps each
Seated curls and prone curls - 3 sets of 10 reps each

Does anyone have a clue what the sled weighs on a leg press???


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 14, 2002)

did shoulders, tris and bis

DB press, lateral raises and rear delt machine - 3 sets of 10
Superset concentration curls w/pressdowns and preacher curls w/reverse pressdowns - 2 sets of 10


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 18, 2002)

Monday was chest and back

flat bench - 3 sets of 10
incline - 2 sets of 10

Wide grip pulldown - 3 sets of 10
seated row - 2 sets of 10


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

Thats pretty low volume isn`t it?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 18, 2002)

Yah, I know, but I'm starting back slow and working my way up!  No sence over training right now.  Last time I just about killed myself trying to get back.  Next week, is add another set or another exercise.  Not sure which.  Besides, I think this is working in my favor.  Hopefully I wont have a platau on my bench.


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

yeah...I usually reduce the volume first week back at it.....saves a lot of pain.....and the add a bit here and there each time 

Anyway buddy....I`m outta here til later in the evening ( bout 4 hours later  ) 

Have a crappy


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 18, 2002)

You too Bud!  Enjoy!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 20, 2002)

did legs this morning - fuqin hate leg day!

Squatts - 3 sets of 10
prone curl - 3 sets of 10

superset extensions w/seated curls - 2 sets of 10


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 21, 2002)

Shoulders, Bis and Tris

DB press - 3 sets of 10
Superset - laterals w/rear delt machine - 3 sets 10

Superset - Close grip bench w/ preacher curls - 3 sets of 10
                  press downs w/ concentration curls - 3 sets of 10


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 25, 2002)

Actually started GP's Power, Rep and Shock.  Did chest and back today - 
Bench Press - 8/6/6
DB Incline - 8/6/4
Dips - 10//6/6

Deadlift - 8/6/4
BO BB Rows - 8/6/6
Pull ups - 8/6
CG Seated Rows - 6/4

Abs - crunches - 3X15


----------



## kuso (Nov 25, 2002)

Betcha hurting now then


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Betcha hurting now then



Like never before!  OMG!  My back is numb and so are my hammys!  Funny, my back didn't hurt until late this morning (and I did back on Monday!)

Question for you - What am I doing wrong?  I pushed like never before on chest and quads and still don't have that "burn" like I do in my back and hams.  Is this normal?  I'm not saying I am...


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 26, 2002)

Did legs today... stuck with GP's plan... why I don't know!  Well, I do know but let's just say PAIN!

Squats - warm up set and sets of 10 (upped the W8), 6 and 4 (did a personal best on the squats today - not worthy to post yet...  )

Single leg extension - 8/6/4

Lying leg curl - 6/4/4

SL deads - 10 (upped the W8), 6/4

So far, so good.  I actually enjoyed doing legs today.


----------



## kuso (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Like never before!  OMG!  My back is numb and so are my hammys!  Funny, my back didn't hurt until late this morning (and I did back on Monday!)
> 
> Question for you - What am I doing wrong?  I pushed like never before on chest and quads and still don't have that "burn" like I do in my back and hams.  Is this normal?  I'm not saying I am...



Congrats on the PB for squats 

My back was the same last week...worked out Saturday and didn`t really start hurting til Monday, Tuesday was maybe even worse.

DOMS really don`t mean a great deal though ( is that what you mean by the burn? Or do you mean while woring out? ).

BTW....you are NOT normal, and don`t let anyone tell you otherwise


----------



## kuso (Nov 26, 2002)

Damned...you`re offline already!!! lol


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 26, 2002)

Pssst... not really!


----------



## kuso (Nov 26, 2002)

Ahh....sneeky bastard


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 26, 2002)

I thought you could see all???


----------



## kuso (Nov 26, 2002)

Don`t have my glasses on


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 26, 2002)

NOOOO!  The X-Ray ones!     (you know, the ones you wear when Les is around... or W8 or Becka or Eri ... and the list goes on and on and on....)


----------



## kuso (Nov 26, 2002)

You knew about those ones??


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 2, 2002)

I've got a lot of catching up to do here!  But it'll have to w8 until I get my journal from the gym.  So what is the point of this post... I don't know.  Maybe you can tell me.  So why do I keep on typing... just to see if you will keep on reading.  LOL!  In the words of Arnold - "I'll be back!"


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 2, 2002)

11/29/02 - Shoulders, Bi's and Tri's

Military Press - warm up set, 8@85/4@100
Upright Rows - 7@85/5@100
Laterals - 5@15/4@15
Shrugs - 8@155/6@175
Didn't do rear delt - don't have right equip at home

BB Curl - warm up set/7@55/6@65
Preacher Curl - 6@65/5@65
Hammer Curl - 6@25/6@25
Close Grip Bench - warm up set/8@105/6@120
Skull Crushers - 7@45/6@50
Single Arm DB extension - 8@15/6@20


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 2, 2002)

12-2-02 - chest and back today - and let's keep the laughter to a minimal please!   

Incline press - warm up set/8@115/7@125/6@130
DB bench - 10@40/9@45/8@50
Flye (seated - machine) - 12@60/10@70

Close Grip Pull-up (Gravitron) - warm up set/8@90/7@80
Wide Grip Pull Down - 9@70/8@75
Dumbell Row - 12@30/11@35
Pullover (machine) - 13@100/12 @110


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 9, 2002)

Missed a lot of writing but keep forgetting to bring my journal with me.  Last week was rep range and really got a taste of pain.  Funny thing is, is that I'm not sore right after or during the lift it the next day.  Oh, well.  Some members keep talking about pukin when they lift and now I know why.  Last Wednesday I did legs and almost puked when I got off of the leg press.  I love this program.  I can't think of a plan where I actually enjoyed going to the gym.  Don't get me wrong, I love going to the gym but I seem to like it more now that ever before.  On Thursday of last week I did arms and shoulders.  Again, great work out.  Now today (Monday - 12/9/02), I did chest and back on shock.  I thought the way the it was set up, I'd be out of there in like 30 min.  WRONG!  I was still in the gym for like an hour.  Didn't rest any longer than normal.  Don't get it?  Oh, well.  All for now.  C U Bye!


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 10, 2002)

Hey Lean, nice lookin' journal ya got going!  I hadn't checked it out before, so I kinda skipped from the beginning to here and there.

Noticed in the beginning you were hugely concerned about the diet portion...still stayin' focused with that?  It's a bitch sometimes, eh?  Nothing like eatin' 6 cups of cottage cheese, two tablespoons of flax and 14 chickens a day every fukkin' day!!!

Ah yes, legs...what a great workout...and you're doing one of GPs programs to boot, HA!  Sucker!

Well, drive on young man, keep kickin' ass, looks like you're staying very focused.

BTW- Has w8 stopped ragging on you about granola bars, or have you given them up?

VF


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks for stoppin in VF!  Well as for the diet, it's the same ole shyt!  My wife and my co-workers are always asking me if I get sick of the same ole thing.  And every time they get the same responce - NO!  WTF?  Why can't people just leave my meals alone!  Know what I mean?  As for cottege cheese -    Just can't bring myself to eat it!  Never have and never will!  Granola bars - that's another story!  Once in a while!    (looking over shoulder for W8!).  DP and W8 were working with me prior to my wedding and both are very knowledgeable people!  If you get a chance to have them look at your diet, let them!  I definately learned a lot!  I've been pretty much sticking to their plan since.  I havent' logged in because it's the same thing day in and out.  Just got booring wrighting the same ole thing.  

GP - well now, he's another story!  He's a fuqin genius and a mad man all wrapped up in one LARGE body!     But, I really do look forward to the next training session.  I feel a lot better going to the gym with a new routine.  

You keep up the good work yourself and feel free to comment on anything.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 11, 2002)

Did shock for legs today.  Didn't come close to barfing but was pretty damn close to not being able to climb down the stairs when I left!  WOW!  Didn't hit any personal goals today but I did go a lot heavier than I'd thought I'd ever go on the SLDL.  How the heck to some people do like 400 on SLDL or deads???  I've yet to reach 200 let alone 400.  All in time I guess.  Really looking forward to arms and shoulders!


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 12, 2002)

Ha, that's funny.  I'm sure most here have had that feeling in their legs!  Good work, Lean!

'K, I'm a tard...what's SLDL?  400 on deads?  Shit, I KNOW my spine would snap!

So how much did you end up dropping prior to your wedding, both pounds and gut inches, if you'll share that is.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 12, 2002)

SLDL are stiff leg dead lifts, for the hammies.  I did 185 and was huffin at the end.  I ended up dropping about 10 lbs before the wedding and not sure about the inches.  I kept tellin them that my pants fit better!  LOL!

Did shoulders, bi and tri today.  I know I'm still at the learning stage as far as guessing what weight I should be using.  Sometimes I'm right on and others just a little off.  Ex = say curls are meant to be 10 reps and I end up squeezing 11 or 12.  So next time, I'll go like 5-10 lbs heavier just to get below the 10.  Or should I go heavier and look for the low end of the reps?  Hmmmm.  Really like GP's plan so far, but like I said, I'm still learning.  The next 3 week will be the tell all.  I have something to go from the last 3 weeks.  Everything documented is a necessity.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 16, 2002)

Did chest and back today, and still kind of discouraged!  Although I'm lifting more that I have before I still don't experience that complete exhaustion.  My arms give out before my chest does.  I can feel a stretch in my chest when I'm doing DB presses but not so much on a BB press?  Same with flys, but dips I feel more in my shoulder, like a pulling and not so much in my chest.  Does that make sence???  Now back on the other hand, I can fitigue.  I'm still working to get the right w8 with the reps.  Doesn't make sence to me.  I used my journal from 3 weeks ago from where I left off and was still exceding the recommended reps.     This can be very frustrating!  I'm sticking with the program because I like the effects so far, I'm just to damn impatient!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 18, 2002)

OK, took GP's suggestion and started with the heavier w8's first and worked my way down.  Kind of like starting all over again.  I took w8's from 3 weeks ago when I first started and picked the heaviest w8 I had and was still lifting more than the required reps.       Soooo, next time I guess I just gotta go heavier.  

OK so I did Shoulders Bi's and Tri's.  Pretty sad today, just didn't get the pump that I was hoping for.  My tri's always get a good pump but not so much my bi's or shoulders.  Shoulders were screaming at the end of the program but as soon as I moved on to bi's and tri's it seems to stop.  Hmmm.  What am I doing wrong?  *knock, knock*  Is anyone out there???


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> but dips I feel more in my shoulder, like a pulling and not so much in my chest.



Hey Lean, looks to me like you're doing fine.  Hang in there, you know you're doing your body good.

About the dips, have you tried positioning your torso differently?  Seems to me that by leaning more forward while doing them, it affected my chest, but if I remained more perpendicular to the floor, it killed my tris.

Someone else while hopefully chime in.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 19, 2002)

Thanks VF.  I'll have to try that for different body position.  As for someone else chiming in... we'll see     not gonna hold my breath...

No work out today.  Most of you might know that I work nights and it's M-F.  Sooo, with that in mind... when does my division hold their Christmas party... THURSDAY FUQIN AFTERNOON!  So what does that mean?  Not a lot of sleep for me.  I was supposed to do legs today, but didn't.  I'm going to try and do legs on Friday or Saturday at home, but I don't think I have enough w8 for my squats.  I'm also going to look at the possibility of going to another gym, because ours here is turning into more of a social club and the trainers don't give a flying rats ass.  They're more interested in how they look or the fuqin internet!  Sooo, this is my BITCH post.


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 20, 2002)

Hey Lean, hanging in there?  How was that Christmas party?

One thing you might try if you don't have enough weights to do what you're accustomed to is perhaps slowing the tempo waaaaayyyy down.  I know that on ANY exercise, if I concentrate on going slowly, I really have to use quite a bit less weight.

Gyms can suck.  I really like having my gym at home, but it is nice to see other faces sometimes.  Oh well, can't have it all I guess.

BITCH ON BABY, BITCH THE FUQ ON!!  It's your thread, so shit in it as much as you want...I don't mind the smell one bit!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 22, 2002)

Yah, that's basically what I did!   I trashed my quads!  All three sets to max rep @ 205 lbs on squats!  Wahooo!  Not really happy with hammys though.  My bench at home is kind of small and the attachment for legs isn't all that great.  You can't do a full lying curl on the damn thing.  If you go any further than 90 degrees the bar comes down on the back of your legs!  First time it hurts, after that you learn!  Hmmm, maybe a new bench for X-mas?????  Thanks for the idea!  

As for shitting in my journal... well, I think you'd mind if you spent enough time here.  It's not the shyt that kills you, it the damn protein farts!     C-ya!  Have a Merry!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jan 12, 2003)

Taken enough time off, and ready to start over (basically).  Sometimes you really need to pull your head out of your a$$ to figure out where you want to go.  Or something like that.  I've joined a "real" gym not the social club here at work.  They have so much more equipment it is really sad.  33 a month and that will be locked in for as long as I am a member.  Which I think is pretty good considering I'm now paying 28 here at work.  

The cool thing about it all is the wife joined with me!  I don't know if she will be going with me all the time, but it will be nice to have someone to go with once in a while.  I'm just really looking forward to going back.  And the equipment that they have     NICE!  

Well the goal is to gain an inch on the arms, chest and legs and loose an inch around the ab.  Not much of a goal for most, but for me that would be huge!  I'd like to be able to accomplish this by say..... the begining of May.  Sooo, that means posting my diet and training, and PLEASE feel free to comment!  Thanks!


----------



## kuso (Jan 12, 2003)

Yeah, pull your fucking finger out and get back to the gym....I have and am in agony....need someone that can symathise with me


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, no sympathy here!  Sorry, got to the gym this morning and didn't feel like doing anything!  BUT, I did stay and at least do 30 min of cardio.  Better than nothing.  Right?

Diet yesterday...
Meal 1 = 3/4 cup oatmeal w/ cinnimin and SF syrup, 50 g protein w/1 TBSP flax and 5 g glute, 16 oz of water and 12 oz coffee

meal 2 = 2 cups greens w/cheese, noodles, croutons and 2 TBSP olive oil and slice of meatloaf

Meal 3 = 1 cup brown rice, 1 can of tuna w/ 1TBSP olive oil

meal 4 = 2 cups greens w/cheese, noodles, croutons and 1 TBSP olive oil and 8 oz of beef w/taco seasoning

meal 5 = 50 g protein and 1 TBSP flax oil, 10 g creatine and 5 g glute


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> The cool thing about it all is the wife joined with me!  I don't know if she will be going with me all the time, but it will be nice to have someone to go with once in a while.



Cool! Now get your fat ass back to the gym and train, ya freak!!!

Just kidding, I'm glad you have a partner to train with.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jan 13, 2003)

mmafiter - if I ever take you seriously, God help me!  Thanks for the push!  

Diet today so far and what will be...
Meal 1 = 3/4 cup oatmeal, 50g protein w/ 5g glute, 16 oz water and 12 oz coffee
meal 2 = 2 cups greens w/noodles, crutons, cheeze and bacos w/2 TBSP olive oil and 2 chicken breasts

That's what I've had so far, the following is to be eaten later...

meal 3 = 1 cup brown rice, 1 can tuna, 1 granola bar and an apple
meal 4 = 2 cups greens w/noodles, crutons, cheeze and bacos w/1 TBSP olive oil and 8 oz of ground turkey w/ chilil seasoning
meal 5 = 50 g protein and 1 TBSP flax oil, 10 g creatine and 5 g glute


----------



## kuso (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey ...where`s my thanks for the push????


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jan 13, 2003)

Geeze - 53 % bastard???  Are you sure it wasn't 53 % BITCH?  

Fine - thanks for the push Kuso!  (Happy?)


----------



## kuso (Jan 13, 2003)

Actually...I was 57% wasn`t I??  

So hows things buddy?


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Fine - thanks for the push Kuso!  (Happy?)



I really don't need to hear about the kinky sex you two engage in with each other!


----------



## kuso (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> I really don't need to hear about the kinky sex you two engage in with each other!



If the pushing meant sex, that means you got sloppy seconds


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> If the pushing meant sex, that means you got sloppy seconds




Ewwwww!


----------



## kuso (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## lean_n_76er (Jan 13, 2003)

WTF is going on here!  I go away for a few minutes and you guys are trashing my journal!  No sex aloud here!  OK, maybe a little, but no guy on guy thing!  Just normal men and sheep!  But that's all!


----------



## kuso (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Just normal men and sheep!  But that's all!



I didn`t know you were from NZ


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I didn`t know you were from NZ



pssst - I'm not  - I just took a quote from mmafiter's journal!  Don't want him to feel left out you know!  After all, he's been hitting anything within poking distance!  Kind of makes you feel sorry for his students


----------



## kuso (Jan 13, 2003)

HOLY shit, so you mean that wrestling pic he posted several weeks back...the tea bag one really WAS HIM??


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> pssst - I'm not  - I just took a quote from mmafiter's journal!  Don't want him to feel left out you know!  After all, he's been hitting anything within poking distance!  Kind of makes you feel sorry for his students



I have NOT, I repeat I have not unleashed any testosterone induced sexual aggression on my students!

I save all that for w8!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> HOLY shit, so you mean that wrestling pic he posted several weeks back...the tea bag one really WAS HIM??



Do you really think he'd tell us the truth???


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jan 14, 2003)

No training today.  And probably not on Wednesday either.  The wifes school schedule changed again.  Long story short - someone has to feed the dog in the morning and let him out so that's me!  Trying to figure out a way to squeeze everything in now.  Hmmmm.  For those of you who read this and don't know, I work nights so I'm kind of fuqed up! and so is my schedule.  Trying to work, train, sleep and get some things done around the house is harder now.  Going to have to cook on the weekends so I don't have to during the week.  Lazy no, orgainzed - getting there.  Just have to try a few different things until we find something that works.  

Meal 1 = 3/4 cup oatmeal, 50g protein w/ 5g glute, 16 oz water and 12 oz coffee

meal 2 = 2 cups greens w/ cheese, noodles, crutons, bacos & 2 TBSP olive oil and 2 chicken burgers

meal 3 = 1 cup rice and a can of tuna w/ 1 TBSP olive oil

meal 4 = = 2 cups greens w/ cheese, noodles, crutons, bacos & 1 TBSP olive oil and 8 oz of lean beef

meal 5 = 50 g protein and 1 TBSP flax oil, 10 g creatine and 5 g glute


----------



## kuso (Jan 14, 2003)

Good on ya for trying though....if only the days had a few more hours in them sometimes


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jan 14, 2003)

Yah, sometimes we need 30 hours in a day!


----------



## kuso (Jan 14, 2003)

Sure has hell do.

Anyway dude....I`ve got to run up the road to teach for 1,5 hours...may see you when I get back

Otherwise...have a ********


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jan 15, 2003)

I see you're back (but probably never left).  What's up?  Man, the wife added another class to her schedule, so now I have to take care of the dog M-T in the AM.  We try to keep him on the same schedule otherwise she'd be feeding him at like 6am.  I know excuses.  Going to try and figure out how I can squeeze everything in.  (how about a shoehorn - ha ha ha).  Bad joke.  

Writing in the journal gets booring!  SSDD.  Take a look above at the 5 meals yesterday and that's basically what I had today!  That's the hardest part.  And I wonder why people don't keep a journal or stop writing in them.  Hmmm.  But it's a good place to pitch a bitch.  Like I am now.  Shyt!  Do you ever really hate your job and other things that are going on that you have absolutely no control over?  Don't you wish that you could just stop the ride and step off for a while?  Or wish you had the brains to build a time machine and go back and fix what you fuked up?  Why is it so hard to find motovation sometimes?  Why do I continually put things off to the last minute?  

OK, I'm done!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jan 23, 2003)

Well I guess when you feel like you did something right, then you want to write something in your journal.  So today I did legs and now I'm paying for it.

Squats - warm up w/135/155/185 @ 2-4 reps each
took GP's suggestion and went heavy first set and did 5 reps @225!  Wahooo, a personal best!  next was 205@ 5 and 185 @ 6.  Leg extension was 80/90/100 all at 6-8 reps (need to work on guessing W8 better here)
Lying leg curl - 80@6/90@5/100@5 (will start at 100 next time)
Deads - 225@4/205@5/185@6


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 26, 2003)

Lean! Where the hell are you?  You haven't updated your journal in 3 days!! Are you on a sugar binge, while sitting on the couch crying and watching Oprah?

Get yer ass in gear boy!


----------



## kuso (Jan 26, 2003)

He been stirring up trouble at other boards


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Lean! Where the hell are you?  You haven't updated your journal in 3 days!! Are you on a sugar binge, while sitting on the couch crying and watching Oprah?
> 
> Get yer ass in gear boy!



Nah, no sugar binge here!  Watching Orca?  No thanks.  Cut out my frontal lobe and then maybe...  

Ass is in gear... AND THAT'S ALL it's done!  Haven't been able to walk normal since Thursday's leg w/o.  Planned on going to the gym on Saturday for Shoulders/Bi/Tri... never made it!  But that's going to be Monday's w/o.  Not going to skip a w/o just to keep w/ a system.  Know what I'm sayin...


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> He been stirring up trouble at other boards



Who me?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jan 26, 2003)

Pulled off a surprise party for the wife's B-Day on Saturday...

Anyone want any left over cake???


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2003)

yo, lean! 
How's things? Been pretty busy here, myself. Just trying to log on and see what is happening and how all y'all are doing.
I'm mucho busy with having added going to school four days per week on top of the full time job and the part time job. Personally, I think winning the lottery would be a better option, but that doens't seem to be in my cards...'somebody' wants me to earn my way...damn.
 
You still training hard?
I'm still having problems getting my squat #'s back up, after I was told I do not go down to full extension (top of thighs parallel w/ floor). That has got me a bit peeved, and I had a bad spot with some guy a couple weeks ago on bench. For some reason, I wan't able to get my 315 up. (I should have been good for about 4 - 6 reps) but not that day. I knew I wasn't going to get it back up as soon as I started it down. Well, the guy more or less let it sit on my chest for about two seconds seeing that I couldn't friggin budge it all the while my rotator was screaming before he bothered to help pull it off. Now, I am not going to be going that heavy again for a while.
That's me in a nutshell. Oh, I'm single again. How's married life?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jan 27, 2003)

Single again???  Didn't know you weren't!  LOL!  Married life is exactly what everyone says it is.  (I'll let you figure it out...)  J/K!  Things are going great... wife is in school (she lost her job last year), the dog has gotten quite large (55 lbs now... 47 lbs in 4 months!), work sucks (but when doesn't it), and I joined a gym (not at the gym (read social club) at work anymore).  That's me!
I though my schedule sucked... school, full time and part time... you need help!  Better now then when you get older though...

Training today was shoulders, tri and bi
BB press - 6/5
Upright rows - 4/5
laterals - 6/6
Rear delt - 7/5
Shruggs - 6/6

BB curls - 6/5
Preacher curls - 6/6
Concentration - 4/5

CG bench - 6/6
Skulls - 4/5
OH DB press - 4/4


----------



## lean_n_76er (Feb 2, 2003)

Wow I missed a lot.  Well, not really just 2 days of training...

Ummm, let's see... Did chest and back on Wednesday (1/29/03) don't have my journal with me, so I'll just post the exercise (still to chicken shyt to post the w8, even if I don't remember what they were)
BB bench
DB incline
Flye

CG pull downs
WG pull downs
DB rows
pullovers


----------



## lean_n_76er (Feb 2, 2003)

And did legs on 2/1/03

Leg extension
Hack squat
single leg press
Lying leg curl
seated leg curl
Gym closed before I could finish, so went home and did SLDL.  Wife thought I was nuts for running into the house and into the basement.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Feb 3, 2003)

Did shoulders, bi/tri's today... well yesterday.  Gosh I really like this new gym.  They have so many different pieces of equipment that I don't know what half of them are for!    I mean most of the pieces I can figure out, but they have these Iso-something-or-other pieces I have no idea!  Oh well, like you really care, right?

shoulder - Single arm press 8/6
BO laterals - 10/9/10 (last set was on a machine for rear delt)
laterals - 10/11
shruggs - 13/12

Bi's - alternating curls - 8/7
Cable curls - 9/8
Concentration curls - 12

Tri's - dips (they don't have a dip bar, just a hammer-strength machine which isn't very effective for the tri's)
pressdowns - 10/8
Kickbacks - I used the Iso-something-or-other piece and this machine really isolates the tri!  Whoooo!

Funny story - these 2 monsters were in the gym this morning and they're talking about natural vs. drugs and saying how easy it is to get huge with or without - I'm over there laughing my ass off thinking, "Uh guys... look at me - it's NOT that fuqin easy!"  Well, I thought it was funny!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Feb 5, 2003)

Didn't make the gym this morning, but I did hit the treadmill.  Did 40 min., 5 min warm up, 30 min working and a 5 min cool down.  Thursday morning is set for chest and back.


----------

